# How to chamfer close to an inside edge?



## ScoFF (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm building a fairly large outer frame for a painting like I've done a few times in the past. I usually just go for the plain straight edges and sides but have a slight chamfer on the inside edge and set the painting inside. Normally I take the single long piece, put the chamfer on the edge using a router and then mitre the piece to make the 4 sides.

The problem this time is I forgot about the mitre and glued the frame together.

Now I have to chamfer the inside edge all glued up. What's the best way to do this? If I use a block plane I'd come about 5 inches away from each corner before the front hits the corner. Then I'd use a chisle and try and finish it up? Is there a better way or tool that will come closer to the inside corner?


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

5 inches ? Are you sure thats a block plane ? Anyway your on the right track. Plane as far as you can then use scraper, rasp or like type tool. This is where a bullnose and or a chisel plane really earns its keep. You wont have any trouble doing this just keep it simple..Good luck


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

You can run the router chamfer bit right along the edge and into the corners. It will leave a rounded corner but you can finish that tiny cut with chisels. It will be easier to keep a consistent chamfer this way instead of trying to keep 3 to 5 inches even with the rest of the cut. I assume you have a bottom bearing guide and not a solid guide stem.
Good luck


----------



## Sorethumbs (Feb 25, 2011)

Consider a rounded inner edge on this project. grab a round-over bit and route it. done.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

+2 on chisel plane, carriage, or bullnose. Of those options, I'd vote chisel but break out the wallet. How big of a chamfer are you looking to make? You might be able to fashion a beading tool of sorts or just work it out old school with a chisel or scraper. Either way, it sounds like a good excuse to buy something!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Usually I've use a laminate trimmer with a chamfer bit for the straight
parts and do the corners with a very sharp pair of skew chisels. Cranked
skews will make it even simpler, but I don't have those and find the 
regular skews work pretty well if I am careful and they are sharp.

I do actually flip the skew chisel over and use the bevel side as well in
making these types of inside chamfered corners.

Skewed paring chisels, not the lathe kind.

You can do it with a regular 1" or wider chisel too, The extra width
help you slide the edge into the cut to sheer the wood.


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Just use a chamfer bit Rob.


----------

